#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How Artificial Intelligence Will Impact Our Life ?

## Bhavya

Technology moves beyond our Thinking.Before Artificial Intelligence was pure imaginations in the movies, but now it's becoming reality.

Here is a Article about how it will impact our every day life.



PS: Have a look And share your thoughts ,Pals.

----------


## Shana

> Technology moves beyond our Thinking.Before Artificial Intelligence was pure imaginations in the movies, but now it's becoming reality.
> 
> Here is a Article about how it will impact our every day life.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Have a look And share your thoughts ,Pals.


Actually I was once a fan of AI. But then I watched this movie called "Ex Machina" and you won't even close your eyes near a machine again.
AI can be very useful and a highly interesting section in IT. But I just wish we could limit ourselves to creating AI machines rather than AI humanoids.
Intelligence is a powerful weapon and we humans have been creating things, we fear from inside to upgrade our lives. We need to be more careful on what we are expecting from AIs.

----------


## Bhavya

> Actually I was once a fan of AI. But then I watched this movie called "Ex Machina" and you won't even close your eyes near a machine again.
> AI can be very useful and a highly interesting section in IT. But I just wish we could limit ourselves to creating AI machines rather than AI humanoids.
> Intelligence is a powerful weapon and we humans have been creating things, we fear from inside to upgrade our lives. We need to be more careful on what we are expecting from AIs.


Totally agree with you , we shouldn't create our own enemies.
I am going to watch the movie you mentioned here  :popcorn:

----------

